# Antler Cartridge Pen and Stand



## Schroedc (Jan 31, 2014)

Customer stopped in yesterday with a small shed that they wanted a pen made out of for her husband's birthday on Sunday. Barely enough that was large enough in diameter to get the body done but I just made it. She was thinking about display options so I grabbed the fork that was left, ground the ends so they weren't sharp(it was chewed up pretty bad) and a slice of some mystery burl(was supposed to be a cherry burl but doesn't look or smell like any I've ever had) and knocked out a display stand for it.

C and C always welcome

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 31, 2014)

I can offer some A and A
Awesome and awesome. Good job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks great from here Colin.
Well done.
What caliber?
What finish on the antler and cartridge?

Les


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 31, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> Looks great from here Colin.
> Well done.
> What caliber?
> What finish on the antler and cartridge?
> ...



It's one of the Magnum kits from PSI, The antler is finished with CA, sanded to 1500 and polished.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 31, 2014)

Sharp looking pen ! I like the concept of your stand


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 31, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Sharp looking pen ! I like the concept of your stand



I have a bucket full of little forks form antler I've cut up, Thinking I might do more of those stands in the future....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 31, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> I have a bucket full of little forks form antler I've cut up, Thinking I might do more of those stands in the future....


They would probably do well at gun/trade shows !


----------



## Patrude (Jan 31, 2014)

Nicely done! What a great idea to show off the pen; creative!


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 31, 2014)

Colin, great work on the pen and good thinking on that stand.

Ray


----------



## dewdley (Feb 2, 2014)

That is so cool!!


----------

